#ubuntu-gnome 2012-09-06
<smartboyhw> Hello jbicha, how's GNOMEbuntu?
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-09-07
<Jigar> hii
<smartboyhw> Hii jigar and jbicha
<Jigar> hi
<Jigar> i need a help guys
<smartboyhw> OH alright
<smartboyhw> Jigar: Please name your issue:)
<Jigar> i installed ubuntu in vmware but i can't start wifi
<smartboyhw> Jigar: YOu mean NORMAL ubuntu or GNOMEbuntu developer snapshot???
<Jigar> GNOME
<smartboyhw> OH alright. Why does it have WIFI in VMWare at all!!?!!?
<Jigar> ya it have
<smartboyhw> You're running it in a VM, so how could the VM have a wifi!!?!?
<Jigar> it have
<smartboyhw> Jigar: You mean your notebook right?
<Jigar> ya
<smartboyhw> OH alright
<smartboyhw> In a VM it is a wired connection
<Jigar> so how it can access bluetooth
<smartboyhw> No wireless:)
<smartboyhw> Jigar: VMWare or virtualbox have hardware drivers:)
<Jigar> ya
<smartboyhw> So they have bluetooth ones too
<smartboyhw> However the networks have virtual bridges
<smartboyhw> And they are wired ones:)
<Jigar> i dont do so
<smartboyhw> !!?!?!?
<Jigar> there is no virtual bridge
<smartboyhw> Jigar: It should have set up one for you
<smartboyhw> You sure there is NO network bridge?
<Jigar> there is ethernet
<smartboyhw> Yes, no internet?
<Jigar> no
<smartboyhw> Uh oh
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-09-08
<darkxst> jbicha, are you planning to roll another iso once all the bug fixes land, or just wait for beta2 milestone?
<darkxst> _all_, as in gdm, ubiquity and vmwgfx
<jbicha> darkxst: I'm not sure, but there were quite a few bugs with the original Alpha
<jbicha> how about you let us know what bugs you're interested in waiting for?
<jbicha> you can use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/1210Alpha2 as a tracker page
<jbicha> did the vmgfx bug get fixed in tonight's kernel update?
<darkxst> jbicha, its in 3.5.0-14.15
<darkxst> don't know if its hit the repo's yet though
<darkxst> anyway I think you have all the bugs I was thinking of covered on that page under fixed: (I just added vmwgfx)
<jbicha> it didn't seem to help VirtualBox
<darkxst> virtualbox hasnt been committed
<darkxst> there driver is in a seperate package
<darkxst> virtualbox-guest-dkms
<darkxst> (unless you have installed guest additions via virtualbox, then you get upstream package)
<darkxst> my patch in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1039157/comments/33
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1039157 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "vmwgfx kernel module not loaded by default" [Undecided,In progress]
<darkxst> does fix virtualbox module loading
<jbicha> have you considered submitting the virtualbox patch to Debian?
<darkxst> no, but I probably should!
<jbicha> yeah, we're mostly in sync with Debian for virtualbox
<darkxst> against wheezy?
<jbicha> well wheezy uses linux 3.2 so maybe it's not affected?
<jbicha> against unstable is fine
<darkxst> actually I think it has to do with Xorg 1.13
<darkxst> not the kernel version
<darkxst> and debian doesnt have xorg 1.13
<darkxst> it appears that previously X would load the drm drivers, if they weren't already loaded
<jbicha> hmm, I just tried the Fedora 18 nightly, it looks like it's still on GNOME 3.5.5
<jbicha> there is a separate updates repo (kinda like -proposed) that 3.5.91 in it, but that still surprises me
<darkxst> well f18 is well behind schedule!
<darkxst> they basically bump the release date back a week, every meeting
<jbicha> it's a striking contrast to Ubuntu which never postpones releases
<darkxst> but ubuntu does release regardless of bugs
<jbicha> have you tried qemu/kvm? I'm getting fallback mode but the Fedora 18 disk worked for shell mode
<darkxst> f18 uses llvmpipe
<darkxst> (software rendering)
<darkxst> I don't know why it doesnt work on ubuntu
<darkxst> and no havent tried qemu/kvm, but it doesnt have any 3D accel support
<darkxst> although tried boxes, and didnt get very far
<jbicha> boxes was totally broken for me too
<darkxst> I can't even get to booting the image!
<jbicha> yeah
<jbicha> maybe it's the custom qemu that Ubuntu uses
<jbicha> and that none of the Boxes developers use Ubuntu
<darkxst> possibly
<darkxst> hmm reportbug doesnt work so well, when postfix is broken!
<darkxst> looks like fedora have some custom patches to make it work
<darkxst> (gnome-shell under llvmpipe)
<darkxst> jbicha, have reported virtualbox drm issue against debian
<darkxst> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=686994
<ubot5> Debian bug 686994 in virtualbox-guest-dkms "virtualbox-guest-dkms: virtualbox drm driver fails to auto-load" [Normal,Open]
<smartboyhw> jbicha: You said you need a QA Team????
<smartboyhw> I can help:)
<smartboyhw> Or can I PM you?
<smartboyhw> !?
<smartboyhw> jbicha: I found this
<smartboyhw> https://launchpad.net/~ugr-testing
<smartboyhw> Weird
<smartboyhw> Yo jbicha
<smartboyhw> jbicha: PM
<smartboyhw> jbicha: Are you ignoring me?:(
<darkxst> smartboyhw, that is a different/old project
<smartboyhw> darkxst: What do you mean?
<smartboyhw> This is a new project you know
<darkxst> no the UGR link above
<darkxst> is an unofficial remix
<smartboyhw> No it is a new one
<smartboyhw> We are trying to get it to become official
<smartboyhw> http://ubuntu-gs-remix.sourceforge.net/p/home/
<darkxst> the link you posted is for the old ubuntu gnome remix
<smartboyhw> Is the Original one
<darkxst> unrelated
<smartboyhw> Ah you mean the testing team thing
<smartboyhw> I want jbicha to takeover and change it to a new one
<darkxst> jbicha, just test gnome-shell running on llvmpipe and seems to run quite well
<darkxst> (in vmware)
<darkxst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1047828
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1047828 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "enable gnome-shell to run with software rendering (llvmpipe)" [Undecided,New]
<jbicha> smartboyhw: no I wasn't ignoring you, I have to sleep some time :)
<smartboyhw> HAHAHA
<darkxst> jbicha, gdm seems to work too!
<smartboyhw> You said you want a QA Team?
<darkxst> jbicha, it is alteast as fast as unity, if not faster. full gnome-shell experience with no 3D driver
<darkxst> although I suspect it may struggle on a single core CPU's
<smartboyhw> jbicha: I can help in the QA Team for sure:)
<smartboyhw> jbicha: You listening? I wanna help
<jbicha> darkxst: do you know if llvmpipe is blacklisted in Unity too or does Unity just ignore that gnome-session blacklist?
<darkxst> jbicha, not entirely sure, but it looks like unity does not use gnome-session
<jbicha> ok, I'll ask robert_ancell
<darkxst> actually maybe it does use gnome-session, but doesnt do a hardware check like the gnome sessions
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-09-09
<darkxst> the blacklist is processed by this helper -> /usr/lib/gnome-session/gnome-session-check-accelerated
<darkxst> which the ubuntu session does not use
<jbicha> ok, I'll probably apply it then but I'll see what robert has to say
<smartboyhw> Yo jbicha
<jbicha> smartboyhw: good morning
<smartboyhw> jbicha: Good morning. You said you want a QA Team isn't it in Ubuntu Forums??
<jbicha> yes, we need several people that enjoy testing things to find out what needs fixing
<smartboyhw> jbicha: I enjoy testing:)
<jbicha> ...especially during the milestone testing weeks
<jbicha> have you ever done milestone testing?
<smartboyhw> jbicha: Did 3 times at least
<jbicha> cool
<jbicha> have you tried to run the iso-build-script?
<smartboyhw> jbicha: Can't get it to work:(
<jbicha> I added logging yesterday so that should help us see what's not working
<smartboyhw> OK
<jbicha> where did you have trouble?
<jbicha> or you could try again and pastebin the log
<smartboyhw> I don't know how to use it at all:(
<smartboyhw> Do help jbicha
<jbicha> have you ever used bzr before?
<smartboyhw> jbicha: Yes and did. I just don't know how to make the iso build script working
<jbicha> do you have a ubuntu desktop quantal iso already downloaded?
<smartboyhw> OH no. Let me download one
<jbicha> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<smartboyhw> jbicha: I will download the official beta 1, it's better
<jbicha> zsync is awesome for keeping those up to date
<jbicha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<smartboyhw> OK let me download it first. Shouldn't take more than 10 min
<jbicha> ooh you have faster internet than me
<smartboyhw> jbicha: And I'm only using my home wifi:)
<smartboyhw> I don't know why I got 10 times slower speeds at 12.04
<smartboyhw> 3 minutes 35 seconds remaining
<smartboyhw> jbicha: I'm zsync-ing now
<smartboyhw> jbicha: PING I've finished zsync
<smartboyhw> So what to do?
<jbicha> ok, follow the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12224048&postcount=49
<jbicha> in the customize line you have to tell it where your Ubuntu iso is
<smartboyhw> Sorry got things like umount: work-amd64/edit/proc: not found
<smartboyhw> umount: work-amd64/edit/sys: not found
<smartboyhw> umount: work-amd64/edit/dev: not found
<smartboyhw> umount: work-amd64/edit/dev/pts: not found
<smartboyhw> umount: work-amd64/mnt: not found
<smartboyhw>  in the clean step
<smartboyhw> jbicha: Then !!?!??!
<jbicha> those errors should be harmless
<smartboyhw> Oh OK
<smartboyhw> Trying now:)
<smartboyhw> Building:)
<jbicha> ok on my computer it takes about an hour to build, not counting downloading all the packages
<smartboyhw> WOW WOW WOW
<smartboyhw> I will leave down the results after I went playing badminton at 2-3 pm then :) (It's 11:43 AM here)
<jbicha> It's 11:43 PM here :)
<smartboyhw> Oh that is 12 hours time difference
<smartboyhw> Maybe I'll just leave down the results in the Ubuntu GNOME Remix Developer Snapshot thread in Ubuntu Forums
<jbicha> by the way gdm is broken with that script, you can use username ubuntu to login (no password)
<smartboyhw> Oh OK
<smartboyhw> jbicha: After you wake up ping me
<jbicha> good evening!
<smartboyhw> good evening
<smartboyhw> I finished building amd64
<jbicha> cool
<smartboyhw> But then I abruptly cut i386
<jbicha> please file bugs if you see things that aren't right
<smartboyhw> So I need to do it again
<jbicha> ok, if you interrupt the build, you need to run the clean command
<smartboyhw> OK
<smartboyhw> Now rebuilding the i386 build now jbicha:)
<jbicha> the two should be pretty similar
<smartboyhw> Yep I think
<smartboyhw> jbicha: Finished i386 build
<smartboyhw> :)
<smartboyhw> jbicha: So?
<jbicha> well being able to build the latest builds is useful for verifying whether bugs are fixed or not, and whether there are new bugs
<smartboyhw> Good I will run the build in a VM now:)
<jbicha> I think I'm going to do a second alpha after all but I want to get bug 1047828 fixed & figure out how to get gdm autologin working correctly
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1047828 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "enable gnome-shell to run with software rendering (llvmpipe)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047828
<smartboyhw> Yes that is a big prob
<jbicha> autologin didn't actually work for the alpha either but I hacked it to work there
<smartboyhw> :)
<smartboyhw> jbicha: PING
<smartboyhw> The new build has a "Installer encountered an unrecoverable error"
<smartboyhw> Uh oh
<jbicha> smartboyhw: just ask your question, you don't have to ping me each time
<jbicha> right, that's the problem I was telling you about, hit ok or whatever and log in with username ubuntu & no password
<smartboyhw> OH alright
<smartboyhw> Well ubuntu and no passwd then the login session doesn't response
<jbicha> are you using virtualbox or what?
<smartboyhw> jbicha: Virtualbox
<jbicha> ok, you can try Ctrl+F1 to get to a virtual terminal
<jbicha> sudo service gdm restart
<smartboyhw> No doesn't work
<smartboyhw> No response
<jbicha> sorry, RightCtrl+F1
<smartboyhw> Ah OK
<jbicha> and it's RightCtrl+F7 usually to get back to the graphical interface although I think restarting gdm/lightdm will switch you there automatically
<smartboyhw> Yeah it works
<smartboyhw> Now I'm installing
<jbicha> after installing you could even try llvmpipe by commenting out llvmpipe in the filename listed in the bug report
<smartboyhw> OK
<smartboyhw> jbicha: I think the build worked, it can install
<smartboyhw> So then what is the llvmpipe bug and how to replicate it?
<jbicha> smartboyhw: do you get GNOME Shell or GNOME Classic when you log in?
<smartboyhw> Yes I get it
<jbicha> which?
<smartboyhw> Works completely good
<smartboyhw> Though I don't know if it is shell or classic
<jbicha> what does it say in the top left corner?
<smartboyhw> Applications and places
<jbicha> that's GNOME Classic, GNOME Shell says Activities
<smartboyhw> OK
<jbicha> you can try llvmpipe by editing  /usr/share/gnome-session/hardware-compatibility
<jbicha> and putting a # in front of -llvmpipe, the # comments out the line so it's ignored by the computer
<jbicha> and then you'll need to restart gdm or you can restart your computer
<smartboyhw> OK I did, then save?
<jbicha> yes
<smartboyhw> jbicha: Rebooted and now it goes to GNOME shell
<smartboyhw> works I think
<jbicha> on the other hand, we shouldn't need llvmpipe in virtualbox, there's a bug on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/1210Alpha2 about that
<smartboyhw> Oh alright
<smartboyhw> So er?
<smartboyhw> jbicha: I think I should upload the links for download of the new build:)
<jbicha> no, we're not ready to release this yet since autologin definitely needs to work
<smartboyhw> I do agree:)
<darkxst> jbicha, what is the autologin issue?
<jbicha> darkxst: bug 1046630 but that patch isn't working here
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1046630 in casper (Ubuntu) "casper doesn't configure GDM autologin correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046630
<jbicha> for the alpha I cheated and edited that file manually but that gives users a prompt when updating which isn't nice
<darkxst> is it only supposed to update on first boot?
<darkxst> or is it if the user has customised the auto login?
<darkxst> if first boot, then:
<darkxst> if ! `grep -qs 'Enabling automatic login' $GDMCustomFile` ; then
<jbicha> casper (in the live session) is supposed to magically update /etc/gdm/custom.conf to set GDM to autologin the ubuntu user
<darkxst> could work
<darkxst> and include that comment in the sed command, so it gets removed
<darkxst> or you could just write an arbitrary comment in there
<darkxst> and then grep for that
<darkxst> something like this http://pastebin.com/30XyERYT
<darkxst> sorry missed a backslash -> http://pastebin.com/J3dUmKbL
<darkxst> jbicha, your patch was wrong anyway
<darkxst> $USERNAME, wont get replaced since its inside the quotes
<jbicha> yup, I just figured that out
<jbicha> I'm rebuilding with "" instead but I don't know if that will be enough
<darkxst> well it will fix the grep match atleast
<jbicha> yeah, this is what I currently get: http://i.imgur.com/CsuI0.png hoping the rebuild works
<darkxst> well it will if that error was due to the autologin settings be missing (which they would have been!)
<darkxst> anyway I attached a better patch to that bug
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-09-02
<g0twig> jojojo folks
<g0twig> I want to start, to make packages available for newer gnome software
<g0twig> is anyone intrested?
<g0twig> like gnome-calendar, Polari
<g0twig> Zoiaguyver: jo
<jbicha> darkxst: are you around?
<jbicha> or ricotz, do we have good reasons for needing g-s-d 3.8? bug 1219486
<ubot5> bug 1219486 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "FFe: Update gnome-settings-daemon to 3.8.4" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219486
<gocrystaltears> hello
<mariusR> hello all
<mariusR> just now I have seen that there is a ubuntu gnome version! my question to you is: is this a sort of a oficial ubuntu release
<mariusR> I am interested in a verry stable release
<mariusR> will there be a sort of LTS releases?
<jbicha> yes, Ubuntu GNOME is an official Ubuntu flavor: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/derivatives
<Zoiaguyver> It is an official release, I think the next LTS will be 14.04 (it's a guess that ubuntu GNOME will be LTS for 14.04)
<jbicha> we currently don't have enough developers and testers to be able to commit to providing long-term support
<mariusR> Now I was reading the FAQ so I kinda got the point
<mariusR> from what you said ....
<mariusR> is gnome ubuntu in any way less stable then the same release of ubuntu
<Zoiaguyver> It's a nice fresh project :)
<mariusR> ps: if it's fresh then I am glad that I have kinda got it from the begining
<mariusR> :)
<Zoiaguyver> Well a lot is personal opinion, but so far even the Alphas are more stable than a lot of linux distros I've tried over the years.
<mariusR> a ok...I get the point...I was asking puctual...as a direct compo with ubuntu
<mariusR> sorry for posing so much questions...
<mariusR> problem with me is that I loved ubuntu but since the unity and all....
<mariusR> I started disliking it...
<Zoiaguyver> No problem the more questions the better :). It's as stable if not more so than Ubuntu on my rig
<mariusR> also took a look at mint as it was more on my taske as an interface...
<mariusR> now with this...a ubuntu again with gnome...for me sounds grate
<mariusR> I have downloaded it and now creating a bootable usb...
<Zoiaguyver> Yep a lot feel the same I think.
<mariusR> thank you for your support....
<mariusR> I am verry happy to see this project underway...
<mariusR> thank you...and have a great night...
<mariusR> by
<Zoiaguyver> No problem, If you decide to make the switch and get any issues, just come back and ask, someone is normally around (not 100% of the time at the moment, but getting there)
<Zoiaguyver> You too
<mariusR> ok i will...
<mariusR> :)
<g0twig> hey
<g0twig> anyone here?
<g0twig> ricotz:  jo
<ricotz> g0twig, better just tell what the problem is
<g0twig> ricotz: oh there are you
<g0twig> ricotz: I want to help you, get gnome software onto Ubuntu (PPA)
<g0twig> I compiled a number of gnome software, with packages which are in the staging ppa ((build)dependencies)
<g0twig> ricotz: can I help?
<ricotz> g0twig, nice, what in specific? you can propose a packaging diff to the current saucy package and someone might pick it up and upload it
<g0twig> ricotz: for what should I "package" ? gnome 3 staging PPA or Ubuntu upstream?
<g0twig> I dont understand ;X
<ricotz> g0twig, or push a bzr branch with your changes against the matching ubuntu-desktop team branch
<g0twig> ricotz: if my package is in a good state, could you put it into the gnome 3 staging ppa?
<g0twig> e.g Gnome Photo version 3.9.4
<g0twig> and what should I do with really new software, software that isnt even released yet, but soon (gnome-software,maybe gnome-calendar)
<ricotz> ah, i see. i guess nobody looked at this one yet
<g0twig> and gnome-maps of course
<ricotz> you will have to start a new packaging branch and propose it
<g0twig> ricotz: can we include software into the gnome 3 staging ppa, which does not even have a stable version yet?
<ricotz> in case of those you might want to propose them to debian experimental which is already getting into shape with 3.10
<g0twig> so, debian does care more about gnome than Ubuntu?
<ricotz> if there is a released tarball it is fine to add those
<ricotz> ubuntu sync packages from debian and to avoid double work it is better to propose such new packages directly to debian
<ricotz> but of course we can add them to the ppa first too
<g0twig> but debian packaging is supposed to be hardcore?
<ricotz> huh?
<g0twig> xD I dont know
<g0twig> but the software on experimental is still outdated
<g0twig> why so
<g0twig> its version 3.8 lol
<g0twig> not even 3.9
<ricotz> push you packages to your own ppa and testbuild them
<ricotz> *your
<g0twig> ricotz: I just want to make sure I dont double the affords :X
<ricotz> 3.9 packages are currently in svn
<g0twig> maybe I look how to bring gnome-photos to a newer version
<g0twig> ricotz: what do you mean with "svn"? not packaged yet?
<g0twig> or not built yet
<ricotz> g0twig, http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-gnome/desktop/experimental/
<g0twig_> sry, epiphany crashed
<ricotz> so if there is no ubuntu specific packaging this is what you want to base your new package on
<g0twig_> btw. epiphany is also outdated in staging ppa, the private mode is broken
<ricotz> <ricotz> g0twig, http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-gnome/desktop/experimental/
<g0twig_> thx
<ricotz> as said propose a diff of "debian/*" of your working package and someone will look at it
<g0twig_> they dont even use git ;X
<jbicha> I think the Debian GNOME team are interested in switching to git but no one's volunteered to do the conversion without losing history - they maintain over 250 packages
<jbicha> it's just a lot of work
<jbicha> they also seem open to using dh7 now instead of cdbs
<g0twig_> how can I get that branch
<g0twig_> sry for being an idiot
<g0twig_> http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-gnome/desktop/experimental/gnome-photos/debian/
<jbicha> svn co svn://anonscm.debian.org/pkg-gnome/desktop/experimental/gnome-photos/
<g0twig_> thx
<g0twig_> so I reused this src package , and was able to compile a version based on 3.9.4
<g0twig_> just added one new dependency
<g0twig_> oh god.. gnome-photos is so slow
<g0twig_> but it sort of works
<bjsnider> oh, well that's good
<bjsnider> doesn't work for me. launches but nothing's in it and no way to add anything
<bjsnider> that being 3.8.2 in raring
<g0twig_> bjsnider: so you used the original package from the gnome 3 repo?
<bjsnider> yep
<darkxst> jbicha, morning
<siwica> I am trying to install Ubuntu GNOME (latest stable version). After inserting my LIve CD and clicking "Install" I have waited fot about 20 min so far but only see a blue screen with no progress bar and only my mouse pointer. Is that supposed to be that way?!
<darkxst> the two main things I can think of are OSD's and power stuff
<jbicha> darkxst: do you want to add some comments to the bug then? I wasn't sure which features and bugfixes were the most important from the NEWS file
<darkxst> jbicha, sure will do in a bit
<darkxst> I suspect there will also be a lot of bugs in gnome-shell caused by the old g-s-d
<darkxst> but I never really tested that
<darkxst> things like keygrabber
<darkxst> should be rather broken
<darkxst> input switching possibly broken also?
<darkxst> basically anything that was offloaded into shell/mutter etc is likely to be buggy
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-09-03
<darkxst> jbicha, can you upload the gdm fix bug 1212408
<ubot5> bug 1212408 in gdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm/gdm needs to set $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1212408
<jbicha> darkxst: does it depend on the gnome-session merge proposal?
<jbicha> robert_ancell: uh, shouldn't lightdm default $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP to GNOME if it's not set?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, no
<jbicha> we did that in gnome-session though didn't we?
<skaet> jbicha, The template for the beta 1 release notes has been set up.   It can be found: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/Beta1/UbuntuGNOME
<robert_ancell> jbicha, right, gnome-session might set it there, but lightdm is setting it before gnome-session and has no idea what session it might be
<skaet> darkxst, ^
<darkxst> jbicha, yeh needs the gnome-session fix as well
<jbicha> robert_ancell: so https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/ubuntu/saucy/gnome-session/lp1212408/+merge/183304 is correct then?
<darkxst> skaet, thanks
<robert_ancell> jbicha, yes, both MPs look good to me
<jbicha> darkxst: are you wanting to try to push these fixes into Beta 1?
<darkxst> jbicha, yeh
<jbicha> darkxst: you want to do a mp for gnome-shell-extensions too?
<darkxst> jbicha, what is needed?
<jbicha> well doesn't the gnome-classic session need the new key too?
<darkxst> ah yep
<darkxst> https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/ubuntu/saucy/gnome-shell-extensions/lp1212408/+merge/183560
<jbicha> darkxst: the patch is missing https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/ubuntu/saucy/gnome-shell-extensions/lp1212408/+merge/183560
<darkxst> jbicha, oops, I messed that branch. here -> https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/ubuntu/saucy/gnome-shell-extensions/lp1212408-fix/+merge/183562
<jbicha> done and I'm off to bed
<jbicha> I'll let you ask for the unblocks
<darkxst> ricotz, hi
<darkxst> do you have patches to build gnome-shell post binary split?
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, not right now, currently there are like 8 commits i am reverting in mutter
<ricotz> darkxst, ah and there is one linker patch for gnome-shell
<darkxst> ricotz, ok, I was just building under jhbuild for now, so using new cogl/clutter (without wayland)
<ricotz> darkxst, yes, while not having clutter/cogl transitioned, luckily wayland is optional
<ricotz> darkxst, http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/gnome-shell/
<alex212> Anyone here knowing a way of enabling a the hibernate option in gnome 3.8's interactive shutdown menu?
<jbicha> alex212: you can try https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<alex212> i already edited the policykit and i tested the cli tools. I just can't get it to show in the menus
<jbicha> did you restart gnome-shell after editing the policykit file?
<alex212> yes, it just doesn't show up anywhere - in unity it used to so it's gnome-related
<jbicha> gsettings get org.gnome.shell.extensions.alternative-status-menu allow-hibernate
<jbicha> ^ that returns true, right?
<alex212> yes
<jbicha> does hibernate show in Unity?
<jbicha> gdbus call --system --dest org.freedesktop.login1 --object-path /org/freedesktop/login1 --method org.freedesktop.login1.Manager.CanHibernate
<alex212>  GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.login1 was not provided by any .service files
<jbicha> is the alternative-status-menu extension enabled?
<g0twig> ricotz: jo
<ricotz> g0twig, listen to pochu ;)
<g0twig> ricotz: what do you think about the whole packaing thing in debian :/ they are quite outdated
<g0twig> ricotz: do you think ubuntu packagers will bring gnome 3.10 core apps to ubuntu ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-09-04
<darkxst> jbicha_, hi
<darkxst> ev went and uploaded the settings changes from Bug 1219188, but at the very least that also need the gnome-shell patch uploaded
<ubot5> bug 1219188 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Add support for separate background on lock screen" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219188
<arpu> hello any plans to include gedit-plugins 3.9 ?
<prabal> how can i create a bootable usb for ubuntu-gnome?
<Zoiaguyver> Depends on what your running at the moment, for Windows you can use Pendrive Linux, for Ubuntu you can use usb-creator, for any other distro (and ubuntu has it aswell) you can use DD
<prabal> startup disk creator is taking ages to complete the copying of files process. getting stuck at 46%. pendrivelinux.com doesn't list ubuntu-gnome in its supported OS list.
<Zoiaguyver> ubuntu-gnome is just "ubuntu" (as far as pendrive is concerned) it should be able to do it without issues. It will take a while to copy the files over, but I only use DD myself.
<prabal> ok. thanx a lot.
<Zoiaguyver> No problem
<gotwig> howdy
<gotwig> ricotz: are you reachable over Google Hangouts?
<ricotz> gotwig, no
<arpu> ricotz: is gnome-boxes 3.9 gone from your testing staging ppa ?
<ricotz> arpu, yes, i removed it
<gotwig> ricotz: have you tried Gnome OS Tree yet?
<ricotz> gotwig, no, i havent even looked at it yet
<gotwig> ricotz: you should take a look, it was interessting to me
<gotwig> ricotz: especially for packaging new stuff.
<ricotz> not sure this makes any sense outside of GNOME OS
<arpu> ricotz,  why ?
<ricotz> arpu, it was quite buggy for me and virt-manager does a better job, maybe i am going to look into newer a release
<gotwig> ricotz: virt manager vs what?
<gotwig> ricotz: I dont understand? Gnome OS Tree is "like git for operating systems"
<arpu> ricotz, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-boxes/commit/?id=95f81ad978af02c25c398a74dca875b561c73705 gnome-boxes have qcow2 (ostree) file format built in
<arpu> i am interested in this :D
<gotwig> arpu: no it doesnt
<gotwig> arpu: it uses qemu, qcow 2 is a file format from qemu
<gotwig> arpu: Gnome-Boxes is more like a frontend, which brings many different things together into one place. I am very happy that it exists.
<gotwig> Remote Desktop, Virtual machines, all "desktop" expiriences - merged in one application - excellent
<ricotz> arpu, i will try to take a look, but normally this leads to more dependency updates :\
<ricotz> jbicha_, hi, or do you have a gnome-boxes 3.9.91 already?
<arpu> ricotz, thx a lot
<jbicha_> ricotz: no I haven't really done gnome 3.9/3.10 stuff
<ricotz> jbicha_, ok, or maybe libvirt-glib 0.1.7
<ricotz> ;)
<jbicha_> yeah, gnome-boxes tends to require the latest versions of several dependencies
<ricotz> jbicha_, yeah :\
<arpu> ricotz,  same problems with  dependency updates on totem and gedit-plugins?
<ricotz> arpu, no idea, haven't looked at those
<arpu> i like the dashboard gedit plugin :>
<arpu> ricotz,  do you have an how do ? how i can create gnome debs from source ?
<arpu> and any ideas to swich to systemd (remove upstart) ?
<TravLR> So, did a beta 1 of Ubuntu GNOME get released, today? I thought I saw some post on Google+ talking about testing 13.10 beta...
<jbicha_> TravLR: beta 1 will be released tomorrow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<jbicha_> today we're testing the beta candidate to make sure it's installable before the release tomorrow
<arpu> http://paste.railsbox.eu/show/753/ if i logout/login  xcrashes  i use GDM
<TravLR> Gotcha. Thanks, jbicha_.
<TravLR> Been tinkering with 13.10 alpha-2 and GNOME 3.10. Really nice work, all!
<ricotz> jbicha_, jfyi, i am fully aware that gnome-boxes failed ;)
<jbicha_> ricotz: ok, but I'm not working with 3.9/3.10 stuff
<ricotz> just saying while you are getting the mails too ;)
<jbicha_> oh, maybe I don't have something set up right because I don't get build failure emails unless I was the uploader or sponsored
<sjenkins> is it possible to upgrade to ubuntu-gnome from ubuntu server 13.04? i had to do the base install using server in order to boot from raid 1 and lvm. no desktop installed yet.
<sjenkins> have been using remix for a while and like it very much.
<sjenkins> apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment?
<jbicha_> sjenkins: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<jbicha_> you should be able to use lvm from the installer if you choose the Something else option on "Installation type"; I don't know about raid though
<sjenkins> lvm isn't a problem from the installer, but raid is.
<sjenkins> i just installed gnome-desktop-environment, will see what happens. i had to manually tweak grub for 'insmod lvm' at boot; looking into fixing that now.
<vdubster> hi there. does anyone know who to change the font in the ubuntu software center? Mine shows white font against white background
<ricotz> arpu, alright, so make it count and test gnome-boxes 3.9.91.1
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-09-05
 * smartboyhw sees a rare visitor amjjawad 
<amjjawad> smartboyhw: indeed :)
<Laney> hello
<Laney> I come from planet release team
<Laney> and I am here to ask you if you mind too much if I remove the beta 1 migration block
<Laney> amjjawad: ↑ ;-)
<amjjawad> Hi Laney
<Laney> ello
<Laney> nice to meet you!
<amjjawad> I was away and had bad migraine last night so forgive my Qs
<amjjawad> when Beta1 will be ready to release?
<Laney> Waiting for the flavours to say they are ready
<Laney> remaining are GNOME and Edubuntu
<amjjawad> While I was away, I had this message from darkxst_
<amjjawad> "I just respun the beta 1 candidate, its now at 20130903. This should be the final candidate pending any critical issues that arise during testing"
<amjjawad> Laney: that should be the final candidate as per darkxst_ (Tim)
<Laney> amjjawad: OK then, if you're happy with it then please mark it as 'ready' on the iso tracker
<amjjawad> So, judging from that email, we are ready
<amjjawad> but I will double check with darkxst_
<amjjawad> how much time do I have?
<Laney> Not sure if he'll be on in the near future
<amjjawad> yes
<Laney> I'd like to start doing things in maybe 3 hours
<Laney> jbicha will probably be on sooner
<Laney> anyway, I'm going to remove the beta 1 block
<amjjawad> so, how much time do I have?
<Laney> thanks for the info
<amjjawad> I can get back to you within ... ?
<Laney> shall we say 3 hours?
<amjjawad> that would be perfect
<amjjawad> where can I find you?
<Laney> #ubuntu-release is best
<Laney> but I'll stay here anyway
<amjjawad> cool
<amjjawad> even better :D
<Laney> release is where the coordination happens
<amjjawad> yep, but IRC makes me dizzy so I am not an IRC type of user :)
<amjjawad> but no worries, I can catch up with you either here or there  ;)
<arpu> anyone an idea why my x crashes on logout/login ? http://paste.railsbox.eu/show/753/
<arpu> found the problem is not gnome related xorg bug https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63576
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 63576 in Server/General "DRM hotplug does not obey -isolateDevice" [Normal,New]
<amjjawad> darkxst_: hey :D
<darkxst> hi amjjawad
<amjjawad> darkxst: hi :)
<amjjawad> Laney: was asking about: " and I am here to ask you if you mind too much if I remove the beta 1 migration block"
<amjjawad> As per the email I got from you, 03092913 should be the one to go
<darkxst> amjjawad, yup that should be fine, I havent seen anything that would suggest we will need to respin
<amjjawad> darkxst: thanks, I was positive about that but thought it is always better to be safe than sorry :D
<amjjawad> Laney: you there?
<darkxst> amjjawad, you really should hang out in #ubuntu-release on days like these ;)
<amjjawad> darkxst: I know, I know :d
<amjjawad> :D
<amjjawad> but I was just telling smartboyhw that IRC makes me confused and dizzy
<amjjawad> and I just had so bad night fighting with migraine
<amjjawad> but I will do my best :)
<darkxst> amjjawad, no problem, hope your migraine gets better!
<amjjawad> darkxst: thanks but how can it gets better with tons of activities :P
<amjjawad> I am in the process of slowing down and focusing on few things rather than so many :D
<amjjawad> I know I will fail as always but I am trying hehe
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, :)
<Maple__> Er, you might want to note that's it's beta-1 now ;)
<jbicha> the official email from the Release Team hasn't been sent out yet :)
<amjjawad> Maple__: +1 to jbicha and that is why there is no "now" yet ;)
<Maple__> :-(
<Laney> One day we'll pull an image after omgubuntu has announced it early
<Laney> Then they'll have egg on face :-)
<amjjawad> OMG O_o
<amjjawad> they did it one more time?
<amjjawad> https://www.facebook.com/omgubuntu/posts/660809390598268
<amjjawad> I have asked them twice already before to NOT do that but ... oh well :/
<Laney> never going to happen
<Laney> just ignore it
<amjjawad> Laney: can't help it :D I posted a note :P
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Latest Stable Release: 13.04 | Latest Development Release: 13.10 Beta 1 | Download from http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntugnome.org/community/
<aceat64> if I just installed alpha 2 yesterday, do I need to do a clean install for beta 1 or is dist-upgrade sufficient?
<amjjawad> aceat64: the whole point from testing is to test first of all the installation so yes, clean install please :)
<checoimg> Hi guys, Anyone having trouble with Libre Office Writer to load ?
<checoimg> I want to know if it is only me
<checoimg> Hi guys, Anyone having trouble with Libre Office Writer to load ? I want to know if it is only me
<Maple__> uh
<Maple__> what kind of issues?
<Maple__> also try running it from termianl - what's the output when you try?
<checoimg> Hi
<checoimg> Well I'm trying out the PPA and it works
<checoimg> But I would like to try to get you that info
<checoimg> brb
<checoimg> updating back to normal sources without the PPA
<checoimg> ...
<checoimg> How do I call it form command line ?
<checoimg> Note : Now the normal package works when clicking on the documents
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-09-06
<pfox__> ahoy hoy
<pfox__> so im on a recent 13.04 install.. i went from just having the gnome3 ppa added to adding ricotz/testing and gnome3-staging
<pfox__> when my system boots up.. it looks like wayland/login or wahtever starts and a (new?) background wallpaper is displayed
<pfox__> but it hangs.. no login prompt apeears, etc
<pfox__> im on tty1 right now :/
<pfox__> killing gnome-shell will cause me to "switch back" to the x display.. but still no login popping up..
<pfox__> dmesg has a bunch of error msgs..
<pfox__> this is what's in my dmesg: http://ix.io/7SL
<pfox__> any help would be greatly appreciated..
<darkxst> pfox__, how did you upgrade?
<darkxst> if you used apt-get did you do a dist-upgrade?
<arpu> ricotz,  gnome-boxes works for me!
<arpu> thx a lot
<arpu> any plans to inculde other 3.9 packages? (gedit-plugins, totem, emapthy)
<pfox__> darkxst: yes
<pfox__> i ended up having to change to lightdm
<pfox__> the particular dmesg issue was with gdm running telepathy and apparmor denying some actions it was trying to perform
<pfox__> so i disabled usr.lib.telepathy in apparmor, and that changed the dmesg output, but still no login
<pfox__> anyways. lightdm :(
<neosergio> HI
<neosergio> o/
<Zoiaguyver> Ohh looks like gnome is coming along nicely with the Software center, http://en.eladalfassa.com/2013/09/gnome-software/
<bjsnider> that looks kind of ugly to me
<bjsnider> also does the same things as ubuntu software center
<Maple__> >synaptic
<bjsnider> the thing between ubuntu and gnome is both sides have to go out and reinvent the wheel
<Maple__> > <3 integration
<jbicha> software-center will likely be ported to qt in the future; when that happens gnome-software may look a lot better
<jbicha> on the other hand, GNOME likely won't support installing proprietary apps
<bjsnider> thought software-center was qt already
<petersaints> Is there anyway to get GNOME Control Center 3.8 on Ubuntu 13.10? I think that besides a PPA with the next version of GNOME, and the staging one, another PPA should be available with packages that are heldback on default Ubuntu (such as the GNOME Control Center). Also, in the PPAs Nautilus should be built with tracker support.
<jbicha> petersaints: I think that the GNOME3 PPA will stay at 3.8 for 13.10 and there will be a separate PPA for 3.10
<jbicha> anybody can make their own PPA with nautilus built with tracker; I don't think we're willing to try to fork nautilus in the GNOME3 PPA
<jbicha> since that would mean that we'd have to make sure the PPA version number was always slightly higher than the one in the regular repositories
<jbicha> one possible outcome is that Ubuntu Desktop will look a lot more like the mobile interface in 14.10 and use their new file manager by default
<jbicha> darkxst: maybe you should get release team approval for bug 1219188?
<ubot5> bug 1219188 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Add support for separate background on lock screen" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219188
<petersaints> jbicha: Ok. I get your point about Nautilus. Also I can just rebuild the package from source with another flag if I need that feature. But could you at least add the Gnome Control Center 3.8? So that Privacy, Notifications and Search options can be configured?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-09-07
<jbicha> petersaints: it's already there: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+packages?field.series_filter=saucy
<jbicha> hopefully we'll get gnome-settings-daemon 3.8 in saucy itself next week so people can at least use dconf-editor if they don't want to use a PPA
<petersaints> jbicha: It still says  gnome-control-center - 1:3.6.3-0ubuntu34~saucy2 So it's 3.6, not 3.8.
<jbicha> petersaints: oh, you're right
<jbicha> we'll probably add gnome-control-center 3.8 there though
<petersaints> ok glad to hear it
<darkxst> jbicha, morning!
<darkxst> petersaints, will update gnome-control-center, once we get g-s-d into saucy
<petersaints> ok darkxst thanks. It's useful to have this tiny bits on PPA to fill the holes on the official packages ;) Any rough ETA?
<darkxst> petersaints, probably next week
<darkxst> petersaints, if you want in the meantime you can grab the raring package off gnome3-staging and rebuild it on saucy
<petersaints> ok darkxst. Currently I don't even have Ubuntu on this PC. But I'll make a clean install later this month so I've been thinking of going directly to Saucy, so I checked some stuff on a VM and browsing the ppa and ubuntu packages websites.
<jiawen> hi guys,has anyone tried to install the bata1 from hard drive.
<jiawen> is anyone there?
<jbicha> darkxst: what's going to be the 13.10 wallpaper?
<darkxst> jbicha, possibly footfall as background and 3.10 blinds for screenshield
<jbicha> ok
<paulove> Is there a way of fixing the wallpaper issue in Gnome 3.8?
<paulove> The built in wallpapers I mean.
<darkxst> paulove, what issue?
<darkxst> jbicha, I guess you saw my mp for 3.10 backgrounds?
<paulove> The wallpapers does not show, only way I can get a wallpaper is to download and set that one
<paulove> I am on the beta 1
<darkxst> paulove, are you saying that none of the builtin wallpapers work? that is strange they work fine here
<paulove> I found a couple that works, but most just give a solid color, either blue or white. darkxst
<darkxst> paulove, there was a bug a while back, where the wallpapers wouldnt show at some resolutions, but I though that had been fixed
<darkxst> what res is your monitor
<paulove> 2 sec
<paulove> 1024:600
<darkxst> paulove, ok that is an odd res, can you try resize one of the wallpapers that isnt working to exactly that res and see if they work
<nazgul_> Everybody: if you open a GTK app like nautilus and hover the window close button, all items left to it shift slightly to the left. can anyone confirm?
<darkxst> nazgul_, 3.8?
<nazgul_> darkxst: no, 3.10 staging PPA
<darkxst> nazgul_, oh, there were some nautilus fixes in the gnome-themes-standard package i uploaded a couple of hours ago
<darkxst> does that help?
<nazgul_> let me update. but any gtk+ app that has items left to the close button is affected. could be a theming issue tough
<maia_> Hello folks
<darkxst> maia_, hi
<maia_> how do I setup compiz with ubuntu gnome classic?
<maia_> hi darkxst
<darkxst> you can't it uses gnome-shell
<darkxst> nazgul_, I see it now, probably an upstream bug
<nazgul_> darkxst: it is gone after updating. I saw the gnome-themes package updated.
<Zoiaguyver> It was probably you had an older Adwaita theme without the combined Header/Title bar
<maia_> sad = /
<maia_> thanks anyway darkxst
<darkxst> Zoiaguyver, no, there were some changes to the headerbar in the latest gtk release
<Zoiaguyver> More changes to it?
<Zoiaguyver> Bet that means I have to redo my themes all over again >.<
<darkxst> Zoiaguyver, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?id=889e63faedccf8b3ec0e48861be65794aac60367
<Zoiaguyver> ahh thats good news they removed the fixed H and V padding so its handled in the theme
<paulove> darkxst, I connected my Dell mini 9 to my TV, and when it did show on the tv, wallpaper was ok, but then both display blanked out.
<darkxst> paulove, ok, there is a bug somewhere for that (Wallpapers not showing at some resolutions) however I can't find it right now
<Taz55> Hi. I am a new Ubuntu Gnome 13.04 user (though I have used Gnome 3 shell desktop with standard Ubuntu before). With Evolution, the keyring keeps asking for my email account password every time it checks for mail. I have checked the box for it to remember the password but it still keeps asking. Is there a way to change this behavior? I'd like to continue using Evolution but may just switch to Thunderbird if it keeps doing th
<Taz55> is.
<checoimg> Hi everyone,  I'm having some strange behavior with hybrid suspend. Looks like it doesn't hibernate and after resuming the suspend light keeps blinking as if it was still in suspend mode
<paulove> darkxst, I changed the resolution of one of the images that did not work to 960:600 and then it worked
<paulove> The high res wallpaper works with right click and set as wallpaper
<checoimg> How to set hybrid suspend with Linux 3.11 ? I don't if the actual configuration doesn't work anymore or what but it is behaving weird.
<checoimg> I used this guide : http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-use-hybrid-suspend-in-ubuntu.html
<checoimg> How to setup Hybrid Suspend in Daily with 3.11  ?
<checoimg> What programs handles Hybrid Suspend on Ubuntu-gnome ? I installed PM-UTILS and want to know if that could trigger problems
<checoimg> I'm having problems with PM-HIBERNATE
<checoimg> Can I use hybrid suspend without pm-utils  ?
<checoimg> Hi guys. I updated band things with multiple monitors are obviously messed up
<checoimg> When I open the settings window called Displays the name of both monitors is appearing in the laptop's monitor
<checoimg> one on top of the other
<checoimg> now it changed to the main monitor
<checoimg> LOL I just solved it
<checoimg> INstead of having a MAIN windows checkbox now you have to drag the black bar on the displays visualiaation
<checoimg> visualization*
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-09-08
<c_smith> so, for discussion on Ubuntu GNOME 13.10, should I just use #ubuntu+1 ?
<bjsnider> no, development is focused on saucy in here, so this channel is fine
<c_smith> bjsnider, cool
<c_smith> didn't know about Ubuntu GNOME until 13.04 was released, and man, gotta say, Gnome 3.8 is pretty cool
<c_smith> strangely enough, I haven't run into a bug yet in 6 hours of using the machine as I usually would. XD well, aside from the issue that fglrx 13.8 needs extra patches to work properly with the 3.11 kernel.
<c_smith> the fglrx issue is fixed with a set of patched packages from xorg edgers (whose ppa I borked my system with many times in the past. XD)
<bjsnider> doesn't radeon work better than fglrx?
<bjsnider> unfortunately this is not the best hardware to have on linux
<c_smith> bjsnider, not for my Radeon HD 6670, there's a noticeable performance hit.
<c_smith> it isn't. but I don't have the money currently to buy a new GPU.
<bjsnider> if your board has an onboard intel chip it might be better
<c_smith> bjsnider, I wasn't that lucky with this PC, onboard Radeon 3000
<c_smith> my laptop, though, has a muxless Intel/Radeon pair,
<c_smith> decent laptop, might I add.
<darkxst> jbicha, hi
<darkxst> can you upload the g-c-c update for seperate backgrounds?
<jbicha> darkxst: I stumbled across a bug with that feature
<darkxst> jbicha, what is the bug?
<jbicha> if you change the lockscreen backend and immediately lock the screen, it's possible for the lockscreen to be white instead of the picture it's supposed to be
<jbicha> it felt a little harder to trigger that bug with g-s-d 3.8 so I was thinking about holding off on the g-c-c update until we get approval for g-s-d
<jbicha> if someone hits that bug, things clear up after logging out and logging back in; it's just a temporary glitch
<darkxst> jbicha, backgrounds are not done by g-s-d anymore, however g-s-d from the archives is still loading the background plugin
<darkxst> that said it shouldnt know anything about the screenshield backgrounds
<c_smith> only bug I've found that I haven't reported is one that's been present for some time (currently affects 12.04, 13.04 and 13.10), and the bug is that Empathy doesn't connect to FB, is this a known issue that has a fix? or should I go ahead and report it?
<c_smith> this bug even affects Arch, so my guess is either that it's a GNOME bug, or FB changed something again.
<jbicha> ok, maybe g-s-d has nothing to do with it
<jbicha> c_smith: if you don't know whether a possible bug has been reported or not, you can search for whether it's been reported
<jbicha> if you don't find anything, go ahead and report it; if it's a duplicate bug triagers will mark the bug and you'll be able to follow the original bug easily
<jbicha> by default, if a bug is marked duplicate you'll be subscribed to the original bug
<c_smith> jbicha, main thing I'm not sure of is whether to report it upstream, or locally
<jbicha> both would be great :)
<c_smith> cool
<c_smith> reason I was confused is because this also affects a relatively unpatched distro (Arch)
<jbicha> well that's a clear sign that it's a gnome bug then but it might only be fixed in the 3.10 series; for saucy and previous we'd probably need to backport the fix so having a launchpad bug would help us see that
<c_smith> hmmmmm..... on the Launchpad part, I just realized I've no freaking clue where to report it to. XD
<jbicha> ubuntu-bug gnome-online-accounts
<c_smith> kk
<c_smith> keep forgetting about that program. XD
<c_smith> I get so used to making my bug reports pretty much from scratch.
<darkxst> c_smith, always use ubuntu-bug, it collects important information from your system!
<c_smith> will remember to.
<c_smith> I made a bug on with Ubuntu-bug and put essentially a lightly modified bug on the Gnome bug-tracker.
<c_smith> now to hope that this isn't something that the devs at FB did.
<c_smith> I noticed recently Pidgin doesn't connect properly either, so I'm getting the feeling it's something on the FB end.
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-09-01
<nvrpunk> anyone had any luck with evolution-ews 3.12?
<nvrpunk> i have the same problem on both beta1 and trusty
<nvrpunk> where after i add my mailbox it hands
<nvrpunk> hangs*
<Noskcaj> darkxst, should be fixed
<darkxst> Noskcaj, thanks, uploaded
<Noskcaj> cool
<darkxst> Noskcaj, keep an eye on the build logs, if ppc tests pass, then can make those tests fatal again
<Noskcaj> will do
<darkxst> although its could still be problematic, don't think upstream tests ppc
<darkxst> Noskcaj, it built already and its a pass, though my previous comment still stands
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> ;)
<darkxst> hi LinDol
<LinDol> darkxst, hi :) thank you
<fleetfox> Hello. Window unredirection seems to be broken for me
<fleetfox> if found https://git.gnome.org/browse/mutter/commit/src/compositor/meta-window-actor.c?id=90f2a3ae4ca205f7cbbc2daeba2ab7cfa5ed1613 this in upstream
<fleetfox> tried to compare with source for apt-get source and it's totally diffrenet, i wonder if it's older or newer
<fleetfox> s/for/from
<raj_> hi
<raj_> is anyone there
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you push some of our tracker delta to debian?
<CalebW> Hello
<CalebW> My gnome taskbar isn't working...
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-09-02
<Heavensbus> LinDol: hi
<fleetfox> ping
<darkxst> fleetfox,
<darkxst> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fleetfox> i asked yesterday
<fleetfox> 15:50 < fleetfox> if found
<fleetfox> https://git.gnome.org/browse/mutter/commit/src/compositor/meta-window-actor.c?id=90f2a3ae4ca205f7cbbc2daeba2ab7cfa5ed1613 this in upstream
<fleetfox> 15:50 < fleetfox> tried to compare with source for apt-get source and it's totally diffrenet, i wonder  if it's older or newer
<fleetfox> unredirection seems broken for me
<fleetfox> s/for/from
<fleetfox> so.. can aynone confirm unredirection broken?
<fleetfox> anyone*
<darkxst> fleetfox, you mean compositor unredirection for full-screen games?
<fleetfox> yes
<fleetfox> exactly, sometimes it works but usally it doesn't and get composition
<fleetfox> i*
<vw72> anybody using the polari irc client in gnome?
<mgedmin> is it packaged yet?
<mgedmin> oh, right, it is
<mgedmin> I tried it, it didn't support my config
<vw72> I was having problems with it registering with nickserv and also using pass phrases. I was wondering if others had those difficulties, too?
<vw72> I'm on a quest to try and use the default gnome supplied apps, when possible.
<fleetfox> what's wrong with irssi?
<vw72> nothing is wrong iwth irssi, it's just that I was trying to get the "full" gnome experience in UG.
<fleetfox> :d
<darkxst> vw72, polari isnt really complete yet though
<darkxst> fleetfox, not sure really, possibly upstream bug
<vw72> that's what I was wondering. It seems to work pretty well with the exceptions of the nickserve registration and passphrases. I'll report the issues upstream
<fleetfox> possible? can you point me your mutter repo?
<fleetfox> to*
<fleetfox> because i didn't have this issue with debian
<vw72> On a different note, has there been any thought to creating a separate forum for ubuntugnome? UG questions seem to get lost on the regular ubuntu forums.
<vw72> fleetfox -- I'm not on that machine right now, so I will have to so later.
<darkxst> fleetfox, there is not much delta on mutter compared to debian
<darkxst> buy you can grab it with `pull-lp-source mutter`
<darkxst> vw72, we have nothing to do with the forums, so that would be up to them
<darkxst> them being whoever runs it
<vw72> I was thinking of something like the kubuntuforums.net except for UbuntuGnome
<vw72> the kubuntu ones are not actually part of the kubuntu project, but for many people, they are easier to use than irc
<fleetfox> wait, why does apt-get source gets me 3.10.4 but but pull-lp thing 3.12.2?
<darkxst> fleetfox, if you want 14.04 package, then `pull-lp-source mutter trusty`
<fleetfox> how are the changes from upstream merged, can i get the last rerence?
<fleetfox> file i'm looking at looks really diffrenet compared to head of master
<fleetfox> nvm looking at wrong tag
<darkxst> fleetfox, look at the 3.10.4 tarball
<fleetfox> can i jump to 3.12 on trusty without breaking things horribly?
<darkxst> fleetfox, install gnome3-staging ppa
<vw72> fleetfox, 3.12 works quite well on trusty using the ppas to get it
<darkxst> its pretty stable, but won't be supported for the entire LTS period
<fleetfox> ok, don't have much time to waste atm
<vw72> darkxst, is 3.12 supported at all on trusty? I thought it was use at your own risk.
<darkxst> vw72, somewhat, for now, its still use at your own risk, but the "how much break your system" break your system fluctuates'
<darkxst> (mostly during devel cycle though)
<vw72> darkxst, that's what I thought, but it seems pretty darn stable, at the moment, anyway! :)
<darkxst> vw72, it is, but going forward, it will become more or less unmaintained
<darkxst> vw72, we decided for the LTS to keep gnome3 ppa for things that we will support for the LTS cycle'
<darkxst> though not a whole lot in there
 * darkxst has to go, its late here
<vw72> Aargh, stupid web client!
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-09-03
<darkxst> Noskcaj, this needs to be committed to gjs unstable and experimental branches http://pastebin.com/Jt9mDw2T
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Should i package gjs 1.41.91? It upstreams our git stuff + fixes https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=734569
<ubot5> Gnome bug 734569 in general "Add option to disable extra warnings" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<darkxst> Noskcaj, yes
<Noskcaj> I'll get to that in an hour or so, unless you want to upload it yourself
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I am busy atm, but will sponsor it for you
<darkxst> Noskcaj, or if you can get someone to upload gjs to experimental, I will just sync it
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I think the lintian-overrides can be dropped btw
<darkxst> Noskcaj, oh nm, I already dropped them in debian ;0
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-09-04
<_blk> Hey guys, I'm on utopic with gnome-staging from the gnome-team ppa and every kernel after 3.16.0-6-generic results in gdm not loading the login screen (:0-greeter.log pastebin.com/6KF67B53) - I get the mouse pointer so X is up. Running on an older thinkpad x301. Is anyone else experiencing this?
<LinDol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-09-05
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Latest Stable Release: 14.04 LTS | Latest Development Release: 14.10 Beta-1 | Download from http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntugnome.org/community/
<carlj> Hi guys. I`m facing with a problem of resolution of gnome-shell. The problem is that the real resolution, dont reflect the defined (1366x768). The gnome with metacity or compiz work as well.
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> Heavensbus, hi
<Heavensbus> LinDol: hi
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-09-06
<fleetfox> upgraded to staging, no changes with unredirection :/
<fleetfox> only difference is that chrome crashing :(
<darkxst> fleetfox, I don;t know about chrome, but chromium works fine here
<fleetfox> what about unredirection, should i go poke upsteram?
<syntroPi> i have a logitech K750 keyboard and its nice that the system settings power shows its battery status, BUT  it drains the battery very fast (serious problem, i always loose my keyboard). Where can i disable the battery status queries done by gnome?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-31
<LinDol> hi all
<Hein1908> Hello, need an advise. I want to change from cinnamon to gnome desktop. Everything works, just I couldn't edit the panel. Right mouse-click didn't work, ALT+right-mouse click didn't work. What do I wrong?
<Hein1908> Anyone knows how to enter the edit-mode for the panel under Gnome3?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-09-01
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> hi all
<Dragon64> Hello, just installed 15.10 beta 1, looks nice! Is this Gnome 3.16? Not sure where to find that info. Is wayland worth playig with yet?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-09-02
<Dragon64> Is there a dev or testing irc chanel for ubuntu gnome or no?
<bluzeo> hey guys - i am currently debating using the distro but i wanted to know if if i use 15.04 - libre office is be on 5.0
<mgedmin> huh, no gnome-tweak-tool 3.16 in https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging for vivid?
<brice> I have a mounted Active Directory share working fine with caja, but get permission denied for /run/user/1000/gvfs/smb-share... on the command line for the user.  Using Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS.  Is it a bug or some setting I can't find?
<LinDol> hi all
<octoquad> Hi Dragon64, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/Beta1/UbuntuGNOME
<octoquad> all Ubuntu Gnome related questions (support, testing, dev etc.) is in this channel
<octoquad> Hi brice, i'm not familiar with AD, hopefully some one else can assist you
<octoquad> mgedmin, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-tweak-tool/3.14.2-2
<octoquad> 3.16 is in wily though
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-09-03
<c_smith> soooo.... looks like 15.10 will be another solid release
<darkxst> c_smith, yes either that or our testers are all on holidays
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> :)
<ricotz> darkxst, gtk+ updated to 3.17.8, I hope it didn't block anything
<Guest7124> Hi!
<Guest7124> anyone here?
<Guest7124> I'm trying to use facebook by adding it on my online accounts. But I can't find the chat program. Can you tell me what it is?
<octoquad> darkxst, ubuntu-gnome-meta looks updated already. Anything to do there?
<octoquad> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu is looks updated.
<darkxst> octoquad, all the artwork is uploaded
<octoquad> darkxst, that fix for adwaita and dark theme support in USC landed today. :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-09-04
<darkxst> octoquad, cool
<darkxst> octoquad, did you even check the desktop file name? cleary not!
<darkxst> (pretty much all the GNOME apps use org.gnome.app.desktop these days
<sachin_a> How is ubuntu gnome different from unity?
<sachin_a> does ubuntu gnome has different softwares for text editng, file management and others?
<craysiii> so this is kinda weird. I noticed that sometimes, when I open the terminal, the size is 1 less than the size i specified in my profile preferences. anyone notice similar?
<craysiii> i have it set to 120x60 and it sometimes starts 119x59
<bilaxos> hi
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-09-06
<Darkseg> Hello
<lindol> Um.. Could we connect IPod on My Ubuntu Machine?
<lindol> *we -> I
<kristi> hello I am having some issues with hulu.com it says that I need to install the HAL package but i dont see the package in the software center
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-09-06
<pchoo> hi all,  I have Ubuntu Gnome 16.04.1, with lightdm.  I've installed the NVidia Drivers, and now after I lock and unlock my computer, the background rendering has been corrupted
<pchoo> Screen shot here: http://imgur.com/a/QX3qX
<pchoo> Anyone got any tips on how to solve this?
<pchoo> Additionally, I've got my laptop hooked up to two external monitors.  When the laptop goes to sleep, the HDMI screen stays powered on, but the VGA screen powers off.  Advice?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-09-07
<BuzzzzzMeeee> hello
<linux_unix-10> Hi!
<linux_unix-10> My Google Drive link in Nautilus just recently disappeared. I've tried re-logging back in, but it still doesn't appear. How can it be made to come back?
<linux_unix-10> Hello?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-09-08
<inquistor> good morning everyone!
<inquistor> Looking for a little help with Gnome Calendar 3.20.2 running on Ubuntu 16.04.
<inquistor> I can't seem to schedule an afternoon meeting.
<inquistor> I can schedule an all day event and an event in the morning, but nothing in the afternoon. Does anyone have any idea how I might be able to resolve this
<jbicha> inquistor: as a workaround you can use evolution to schedule pm events
<jbicha> for me, 3.20.2 worked but not 3.20.3, upstream bugs are https://bugzilla.gnome.org/770195 and https://bugzilla.gnome.org/770679
<ubot5> Gnome bug 770195 in Views "Cannot enter pm events in gnome calendar" [Normal,New]
<ubot5> Gnome bug 770679 in General "3.20.3 regression: unable to enter PM dates" [Critical,New]
<inquistor> thanks jbicha I will definitely give that a try
<inquistor> also jbicha thanks for the bug reports too. I will track those as well.
<jbicha> inquistor: if you're able, could you file a Launchpad bug? you can run this command: ubuntu-bug gnome-calendar
<inquistor> jbicha, it'd be my pleasure!
<inquistor> jbicha, the bug report has been filed in LaunchPad. Thanks again for the help.
<jbicha> thanks
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-09-09
<linux_unix-10> Hi
<linux_unix-10> I'm trying to dirty reinstall Ubuntu GNOME after a packaging mishap, but it stays at the "Removing conflicting perating system files..." stage. It's just outputting systemd network refreshes.
<mgedmin> how long have you waited?
<linux_unix-10> mgedmin: About an hour
<mgedmin> seems like long enough :/
<mgedmin> I don't know how to debug this -- can you get a shell?
<linux_unix-10> mgedmin: I had the first 30 minutes since power on for figuring out why Ubiquity closes right after entering user details.
<linux_unix-10> mgedmin: The trick was to use "sudo ubiquity"
<mgedmin> uhh interesting
<mgedmin> did you launch it from a terminal instead of from a launcher?
<linux_unix-10> mgedmin: Shell? For SSHing?
<mgedmin> in a livecd session?
<mgedmin> shell as in a terminal where you could run pstreee and see what processes are runnin
<linux_unix-10> LiveUSB
<linux_unix-10> Oh I see...
<mgedmin> or dstat to see if any cpu/disk/network i/o is happening
<mgedmin> or, dunno, strace to see what the installer is waiting for
<mgedmin> unfortunately I'm completely unfamiliar with the installer so I don't think I can help interpret whatever you're seeing
<linux_unix-10> I'm restarting Ubiquity and going through the steps again. I'll reply with an strace output when it happens again.
<linux_unix-10> mgedmin: Well, it didn't go through the residual OS file removal stage anymore. Weird.
<linux_unix-10> mgedmin: But so far so good. So far.
<jbicha> ubiquity crashes some times :(
<jbicha> rebooting seems to help
<linux_unix-10> Or just running "sudo ubiquity" like I did. :)
<jbicha> that shouldn't make a difference?
<linux_unix-10> Really? Then how come the installer actually got past the user info screen?
<linux_unix-10> Honestly, I'm not sure anyone knows why it works. I think it's one of those things that shouldn't work but did and we have no idea why.
<linux_unix-10> OK, the install actually finished! Finally!
<darkxst> jbicha, ping
<jbicha> darkxst: hi
<darkxst> how are things going for yakkety?
 * darkxst grabbing an ISO while I have internet
<jbicha> I think things are going well
<jbicha> I am fixing an ancient bug: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-gnome-wallpapers/16.10.2
<darkxst> right, no one ever noticed those!
<jbicha> I was wondering why my trusty vm had a solid blue background…
<jbicha> but that might be because of something else
<jbicha> our .iso didn't actually build yesterday because of a minor transition (the new wallpapers package took several hours to be accepted)
<darkxst> ive seen some issues with backgrounds in vmware but they work after pressing <Super>
<darkxst> not sure one day matters, I havent been able to get an ISO since June ;(
<jbicha> Debian testing (!) is already on GNOME 3.22 https://www.0d.be/debian/debian-gnome-3.22-status.html
<darkxst> great!
<darkxst> how is gtk 3.22? things settled down following css nodes in 3.20?
<jbicha> well the MATE maintainer is upset https://sunweavers.net/blog/node/45
<darkxst> so apprently not so well
<darkxst> ?
<jbicha> except for mate, I think 3.22 has been relatively calm and quiet
<darkxst> but wasnt mate gtk 2 until recently?
<jbicha> yes, so the Debian GNOME team wasn't aware that there could be a problem because there never was before
<jbicha> darkxst: can you set up the yakkety322.html tracker? (it should be ready in git)
<darkxst> jbicha, didnt I do that? or did I not update the cron job
<jbicha> well the other pages are working, but that's a new page so maybe that's why it didn't work?
<darkxst> meh no ssh keys on this laptop
<darkxst> hold on
<darkxst> jbicha, right I didnt update cron job
<darkxst> will run on the hour
<darkxst> now
 * darkxst still downloading iso :(
<jbicha> I'm heading out now
<darkxst> k, I should have internet for the rest of weekend, then back to staff lodge
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-09-10
<sony_> hello, I would like to change the password for a shorter using the GUI users . Ubuntu Gnome 16.04. Passwd command line works but not with the GUI , even if I change /etc/pam.d/common-password
<kungr> Anyone get the 4.7 kernel into 14.04?
<jbicha> kungr: if you want a kernel that new, you need at least 16.04
<jbicha> 16.04 comes with a 4.4 kernel but there's an option for 4.8 next February https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kungr> ya i like 14.04
<jbicha> ok, but the highest officially supported kernel in 14.04 is 4.4
<jbicha> also Ubuntu GNOME 14.04 is only supported until next April
<kungr> ya ok, maybe make the move.
<kungr> any caveat's?
<jbicha> read the release notes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME
<jbicha> and run ppa-purge for any enabled ppa's first; if you still need the ppas, add them back again afterwards
<kungr> ya I will probably just do a fresh install
<kungr> are some kernels incompatible with OS's?
<jbicha> uh yes
<jbicha> Ubuntu 16.10 will be released next month with 4.8 but 16.10 is not an LTS release and is supported for only 9 months
<kungr> i
<kungr> tried to update my 14.04 to 4.7.3 and it wouldn't boot
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-09-11
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-09-04
<jbicha> ricotz: are you aware a symbol went missing since vala 0.37.91?
<jbicha> #MISSING: 0.38.0# vala_delegate_get_prototype_string@Base 0.32.0
<jbicha> #MISSING: 0.38.0# vala_method_type_to_prototype_string@Base 0.32.0
<ricotz> jbicha, yes
<ricotz> it is intended
<jbicha> ok, I'm uploading to Debian experimental NEW soon
<ricotz> great!
<jbicha> ricotz: does this patch look ok to you? https://bugs.debian.org/873778
<ubot5> Debian bug 873778 in src:mozjs52 "mozjs52: FTBFS: Failed to test XUL condition" [Serious,Open]
<jbicha> (I don't know much about firefox configure flags)
<ricotz> looks ok
<ricotz> those are mostly workarounds for gcc >= 5
<ricotz> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-mozilla/iceweasel.git/tree/debian/rules?h=esr52/master#n131
<ricotz> jbicha, jfyi there will be a vala 0.36.5
<jbicha> ok
<faekjarz> Ohai, i have 3 monitors, all horizontally aligned, side by side. I'd like to stretch a wallpaper across all of my monitors. The Gnome settings GUI (Ubuntu 16.04) doesn't feature any controls for that task (https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DI6J9cgWsAENMKP.jpg:large). Maybe there is some gconf or similar tweakery voodoo magic to acheive the goal? Anyone? *summons the wizzards*
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-09-06
<GazZy> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu-gnome 17.04 and my keyboard and mouse stop working as soon as I leave Grub. Had no problems anywhere else including Ubuntu and Ubuntu-gnome ran from usb.
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-09-07
<CrystalMare> I've got an odd problem with my Ubuntu GNOME installation. I just booted it up this morning and the login screen looks like regular Ubuntu
<CrystalMare> Upon entering my password, it goes to a black screen, and then returns to the login screen.
<CrystalMare> I've just deleted ~/.gconf and ~/.gnome and ran: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-shell
<CrystalMare> I am able to log in again, but the login screen itself doesn't look like the Ubuntu GNOME login (gray), but instead looks more like the regular Ubuntu login
<jbicha> CrystalMare: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<m0j0dj0dj0> do anyone got issue with enabling gnome extension ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-09-10
<ElectroXexual> I'm using Gnome DE and trying to bind keys super+number to switch to specific workspaces, but I see only 4 workspaces in "keyboard shortcuts" to assign shortcuts keys. How do I make "super+5" to switch to workspace 5 etc..?
#ubuntu-gnome 2019-09-07
<torb> Hi! After updating to 19.10, I noted that non GTK3-applications no longer do HiDPI-scaling in the wayland session. I did not find a bug report for this, is it a known regression or should I file a bug report? Best regards (and thanks for your great work!)
